# Ads/commercials including foley and excluding music



## Wesley (Jan 24, 2020)

Greetings fellow composers, i am a media composer and im now also getting into scoring Ads/commercials and id like to know if anyone could recommend me to a site/resource where i could find Ads to score which includes foley/sound effects and excludes music. If anyone knows of anything could you please let me know. Thanks a lot.


----------

